# absolutley fuming!



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

came out of college tonight to see my car smothered in bbq sauce and cottage cheese or someting!

to say im pissed off is an understatement! im ****ing raging!

pics to follow later tonight


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

There are some very sad  about, sorry to hear this mate !


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

guess these mindless fools targeted your car as it was the cleanest in the car park, hope there is no damage.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Snow foam them in their sleep.


----------



## bigmac161 (Dec 13, 2009)

I would ram a alloy cleaning brush up their :doublesho


----------



## bigmac161 (Dec 13, 2009)

Like mine


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

****ers!

Atleast there shouldnt be any "damage" though!


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

nah theres not, 

snowfoamed it, and washed and rinsed off.

all is well, still annoyed though


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

threads worthless without pics tbh

would hate it if somthing like this happened to my car


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

grant_evans said:


> threads worthless without pics tbh
> 
> would hate it if somthing like this happened to my car


i have pics. but im still stuck in college without card readers until 9.

then i'll stick em up


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm feeling for you jason2008

I had my soft top slashed outside my house (they never touched the van).

My Mum had her beautiful front graden 'worked over' last summer (they never touched the ugly old car!)

What the heck is wrong with this country?

Why do these cretins see something that obviously took hard work and effort and try to wreck it?

Why cant they just stand back and admire it like a normal human being?


----------



## civic jord (Mar 22, 2010)

what a bunch of a**holes id f**king slaughter them if i found out who it was! glad your cars ok tho mate! ill check back later for pics.


----------



## RobW (Jul 18, 2009)

Hope all that vinegar in the BBQ sauce doesn't do any damage! 

Would it be a jealousy crime or mates playing a prank?


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

RobW said:


> Hope all that vinegar in the BBQ sauce doesn't do any damage!
> 
> Would it be a jealousy crime or mates playing a prank?


they're not mates anyway, guarentee you that!


----------



## NickMal (Mar 7, 2010)

Talking about being keyed - colleague of mine had his brand new car parked on the street, and some idiot had parked right up to his bumper, touching his - he went round 20 houses trying to find the owner but couldn't - backed away and this car had slightly scratched the rear bumper - my colleague then decided to key this guys car. 

Ok, so you're angry, and maybe I might, just might have felt that way - but not sure what i would have done - maybe the same thing, who knows....


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

NickMal said:


> Talking about being keyed - colleague of mine had his brand new car parked on the street, and some idiot had parked right up to his bumper, touching his - he went round 20 houses trying to find the owner but couldn't - backed away and this car had slightly scratched the rear bumper - my colleague then decided to key this guys car.
> 
> Ok, so you're angry, and maybe I might, just might have felt that way - but not sure what i would have done - maybe the same thing, who knows....


one of my mates came back to his car once... the car next to him had knocked his mirror off and walked off. was obviously fuming... he keyed the car, not sure how much damage he done. not sure what i would do in a situation like that.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Don't know what the worlds coming to, a combination of bbq sauce and cheese is such a bad clash of flavours.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## DANthirty (Dec 4, 2009)

:doublesho:lol:


S63 said:


> Don't know what the worlds coming to, a combination of bbq sauce and cheese is such a bad clash of flavours.


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

NickMal said:


> Talking about being keyed - colleague of mine had his brand new car parked on the street, and some idiot had parked right up to his bumper, touching his - he went round 20 houses trying to find the owner but couldn't - backed away and this car had slightly scratched the rear bumper - my colleague then decided to key this guys car.
> 
> Ok, so you're angry, and maybe I might, just might have felt that way - but not sure what i would have done - maybe the same thing, who knows....


Two wrongs dont make a right.

We end up in an ugly place if thats how we deal with situations.

Keep the moral high ground.

You know it makes sense :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

My comment may have been a bit tongue in cheek but it makes the point, a harmless prank albeit extremely anti social behaviour that could have been a lot worse requiring finance and time to repair. In the three weeks of the new S63 it has been spat on (assuming it's saliva and not a bird with the runs) and two days ago found chewing gum stuck up one of the exhaust pipes which had fossilised with the heat, a right p in the a to remove. Sadly it's not a question of "if" but "when" it's something more serious.


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

glymauto said:


> I'm feeling for you jason2008
> 
> I had my soft top slashed outside my house (they never touched the van).
> 
> ...


Purely because they are jealous they will never own something that looks so nice. How annoying!


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

Rob88 said:


> Purely because they are jealous they will never own something that looks so nice. How annoying!


Its the way this country is now im afraid, its gone to the dogs, too many are too concerned about human rights, kids know all their rights, they all know the law cant touch them, teachers and police cant touch them, its the way it is now, and its not going to get any better.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

just in, munching my dinner,

will nip out to the motor once i've finished!


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

jason2800 said:


> just in, munching my dinner,
> 
> will nip out to the motor once i've finished!


least you've got a selection of dips for dinner, my fridge is empty


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

hahaha gutted.

When people leave work they shrink wrap cars. Am i **** bringing my car in for the remaining 2 weeks of my work.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

right, as promised, pictures.

these were taken just before i washed it. i tried getting it off with QD but it wasnt' for happening!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Where you from ?


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Carluke mate, how come?


----------



## JMAPUK (Feb 13, 2010)

jason2800 said:


> right, as promised, pictures.
> 
> these were taken just before i washed it. i tried getting it off with QD but it wasnt' for happening!


one word for these people

SC*MBags

feel your pain jason2800 
hope everything is ok now though


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Thought about Glasgow, just noticing a few cars ending up like this in the city centre, the worst being the merc parked outside "Play", i was gonna get a pic of how bad it is, to the extent it will need a respray......

Obviously what was writting its possibly personal ? ? ?


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Prism Detailing said:


> Thought about Glasgow, just noticing a few cars ending up like this in the city centre, the worst being the merc parked outside "Play", i was gonna get a pic of how bad it is, to the extent it will need a respray......
> 
> Obviously what was writting its possibly personal ? ? ?


i'd say so.

i know who it is that did it, their in my class!

think they can get away with it :lol: i've already been to get cctv and stuff, it's just a matter of time.

on the other hand, the cars getting put up on axle stands tommorow and it's getting properly cleaned for the US meet on sunday!


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Has that damaged the paintwork ?

Im not laughing right now.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

As Robert says, that looks personal?

unless someone just decided to be a pain in the ****, which is possible


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Michael172 said:


> Has that damaged the paintwork ?
> 
> Im not laughing right now.


not as far as im aware, i mixed in some tar remover and it came off pretty easy after it was foamed. i'll have a closer look tommorow but its nothing severe as far as i can see. i've got a g220 and intensive cut to correct it if the worst happens anyway!


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

grab some nachos & have yourself a party!!!


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Prism Detailing said:


> Thought about Glasgow, just noticing a few cars ending up like this in the city centre, the worst being the merc parked outside "Play", i was gonna get a pic of how bad it is, to the extent it will need a respray......
> 
> *Obviously what was writting its possibly personal* ? ? ?


just wondering jason, did they think your name was nick? :lol:

gutted for ya mate, ive had my cars and bikes tampered with before, i even took my bike to college one day years ago and someone pulled the plug lead off it. was a 30 year old bike had spent months getting it up to standard, took minutes for some  ape to break it costing me more time and money.

that was anniesland college, there are, as prism says a lot of thugs about the toon.


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Ouch, where'd that happen ? Motherwell college ? You must have annoyed someone though, give him a shoeing If you know who it was.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

This is the merc i was talking about in town, this has actually been scratched into the paintwork, and on a nightly bases more and more is added to it 










suprised even the police have not attempted to get it uplifted :doublesho


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

not good, someone dont like you thats for sure...

who owns that merc?


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

big ben said:


> not good, someone dont like you thats for sure...
> 
> who owns that merc?


Dont know, usually pass it every day and its just getting worse, been there for over a week now :doublesho


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Prism Detailing said:


> Dont know, usually pass it every day and its just getting worse, been there for over a week now :doublesho


outside play? ive never noticed it usually up the town at the weekend.

looks like the scratched that in with an eraser or something, horrid looking


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Well some of it its just writing on the dust, but a lot of it is scored into the paint, and its not just the bonnet, also the roof and boot.....


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

jason2800 said:


> i know who it is that did it, their in my class!


I was going to suggest that whoever did it knew about your interest in detailing. Looks like they had way to much time to get that amount of stuff on your car.

If it was a passing idiot you may have had a couple of dollops but that is insane:doublesho


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

just waiting on cctv footage if there is any.

thing is , it's funny, he thinks he keeps his car clean by using the kosovan car washes every week :lol:


----------



## HermaN (Dec 30, 2008)

In the words of pulp fiction....



> Lance: Still got your Malibu?
> Vincent: Aw, man. You know what some ****er did the other day?
> Lance: What?
> Vincent: ****ing keyed it.
> ...


----------



## Dillinger (Jan 7, 2008)

Mullins said:


> Its the way this country is now im afraid, its gone to the dogs, too many are too concerned about human rights, kids know all their rights, they all know the law cant touch them, teachers and police cant touch them, its the way it is now, and its not going to get any better.


Unfortuantley lt happens all over the world. Some parasites (for lack of a better word) sees something that stands out and are attracted to it like moths to a flame. I honestly have no idea what kind of satisfaction they get out of destroying things. Like seriously, have they nothing better to do? GET A JOB!!

/end vent


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

There are some sad little people about!! 

Just no need to mess with another person's car. Goes below the belt if you ask me. We all need to keep our car outside, unguarded at some point. You just have to trust no one will touch it.

Sadly there are some petty, weak little sh!t heads about who think it's either funny or clever to damage someone's car.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

that is serious! Bide your time and knock the solid f*** into them


----------



## sweep100 (Mar 10, 2009)

To get rid of the louts and hoodie ect bring back 3 years of natinol service, very strict headmaster at school with a good cane and then 3 years under a hard sargent major would do the world of good , but you would get the do gooders who say you cant harm little Johny, well if little Johny dont want any punishment then Johny had better behave his self.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Kick them square in the nuts...

Bollacks to fair play and clean fighting, they've already gone past that, so just make them feel enough pain to not mess with you again! 

Be creative


----------



## Br1an_g (Sep 4, 2008)

Prism Detailing said:


> This is the merc i was talking about in town, this has actually been scratched into the paintwork, and on a nightly bases more and more is added to it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see that car most days as well..i work round the corner in st vincent street

think the fact its got a disabled badge in the window means the police aint touching it even though its clearly abandoned


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

That Merc will end up with no windows shortly and torched.


----------



## old gooner (Apr 3, 2008)

Just seen this thread Jason you must be gutted. Hope this was done before you used the DA, menz etc and these 3u6kwits have not undone your hard work.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

yeh david it was, i've been slowly progressing with the DA, got the back end of the car corrected, but it's now covered in scratches and etchings where the sauce has been,

nevermind though, i'll try get it sorted today later on!


----------

